
The Creator of JavaScript Is Out to Upend the Ad Industry - falcor84
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/the-creator-of-javascript-wants-to-blow-up-the-ad-industry/
======
falcor84
The idea of having users regain some of the power over ads, and potentially
creating an environment for more positive ads sounds interesting to me. But I
don't see how they can market it as user centered, if they only offer users
15% of the revenue. As a user, I'd demand at least as much as the publisher is
getting; particularly since in this case, it's not even the publisher that's
showing me the ads.

